# which do i trust temp gun or digi therm help



## ratking (Mar 4, 2008)

hi guys bought a pro exotics temp gun today to get my temps right for royals but theres quite a bit off diffrence between the gun readings and the exo tera digi therm if i take a reading trough the glass theres about a 10 degree dif but if i take it with the viv doors open thers a massive diff any body got any ideas or experience with temp guns cheers dave


----------



## charliet (Mar 24, 2007)

Temp guns take the surface temperature whilst thermometers take the ambient temperature. That's why you can expect different temperatures. But also, the temp gun has a degree of accuracy, so can be out by a certain percentage (check the gun for the amount).


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Trust them both, but only use the one that will measure whatever it is you want to measure...


----------



## ratking (Mar 4, 2008)

well this is my dilema at the basking end on the floor ov the viv its 109.9 f on the center of the viv its reading 78.8 f and in the cool end its 77.1 f but my therm reading 83..6 f so should i adjust it and thanks for the reply all but hades dragon i aint got a clue wat u meant sorry


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Do you have a mercury medical thermometer in the house? That will be accurate, use it to check the other two.


----------



## charliet (Mar 24, 2007)

ratking said:


> well this is my dilema at the basking end on the floor ov the viv its 109.9 f on the center of the viv its reading 78.8 f and in the cool end its 77.1 f but my therm reading 83..6 f so should i adjust it and thanks for the reply all but hades dragon i aint got a clue wat u meant sorry


Hot spot - 109.9 f
Cold spot - 77.1 f
Ambient temps - 83..6 f


----------



## ratking (Mar 4, 2008)

thanks for your help but i need more this is for my royal the ambient temp is about right then yer but the hotspot is to high how do i adjust the hot end without adjustint the ambient temp im using a dimmer stat with a 100 watt bulb but it never goes off any suggestions cheers


----------



## ratking (Mar 4, 2008)

come on guys help us out want to get it right fo me royals


----------

